# Magical Express to Bonnet Creek?



## Craigvince (Dec 6, 2014)

We're staying at Bonnet Creek in April. I'm thinking we won't need a rental car to go to the parks, or will I?
If not, is there a way to take Disney's bus from the airport or is that only for the DVC properties?
Any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trudyt623 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Magical Express*

Magical a Express and Disney transportation modes only go to Disney properties. You will need a car.  BC is close to Disney properties but I don't think you will want to walk to and from their properties daily.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 7, 2014)

And Disney resort to theme parks transportation is supposed to be only for their guests staying in their hotels and the DVC resorts. That is why transportation from Downtown Disney goes onto the lodging locations and from the lodging locations, you have to change buses (or the boats) to get to the theme parks.

I have stayed several times in DVC resorts - you must have patience to ride the buses; it takes "wait" time - waiting for your bus, visiting the other lodging pickups and then drive over to your theme park. 

The first time my TX sister came with me for a DVC stay, she insisted she HAD to have a car. I explained the bus transportation was very good and less of a problem than parking & hunting for your car. We did one park with the car and the rest of the week, we rode the buses. The next trip, we did NOT get a car.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 7, 2014)

Did Bonnet Creek discontinue their scheduled shuttle?

The pricing was such ($10/person/day last I heard) that it would be pretty expensive if you were taking a bunch of kids but it was an alternative to driving.


----------



## Pro (Dec 21, 2014)

You can take Mears shuttle from airport to Bonnet Creek.   Wyndham Bonnet Creek still has bus shuttle service to Disney parks at $6 per person round trip.   I was there the first week of December.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 21, 2014)

I think a car is absolutely necessarry at Disney, even if you never leave the resort, Id still want a car to run to Publix..

 What I have done in the past is drive to Disney's Boardwalk resort and shopping (free parking and  I like the shopping here a whole lot more than Downtown Disney)  and then I take the bus or boat to the parks


----------

